# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  فوائد التدخين

## حلم

إليكم أعزائي المدخنين ..الفوائد التي تعود عليكم بسبب التدخين..حتى غير المدخنين لا ينتفعون بهذه الفوائد...
يتيح لك التدخين فرصة التعرف على الكثير من الأصدقاء ، فأنت كل يوم عند طبيب جديد.
اطمئن فلن يزعجك أصدقاؤك طول فترة الاختبارات .. إذ أن أحداً لن يجرؤ على زيارتك.
يوفر عليك شراء العطور فرائحة السجائر قويه بحيث لا ينفع معها أي عطر.
يوفر التدخين وقتك ويوفر عليك شراء الملابس الرياضية لأنك بتدخينــك ستصبح عدو الرياضة الأول وبلا منـــازع .
لا داعي لتركيب نظام أمني في المنزل فسعالك طول الليل يجعل اللصوص يظنون أنك مازلت مستيقظاً !!
لا داعي للخوف من الانزلاق أو السقوط أثناء المشي فعكازكم كفيل بمنع ذلك !
يسد التدخيــن النفس عن الأكل ( للذين يعانون من السمنة فقط ) وبالتالي يستطيعون التوفير في مصروف الأكل كثيراً ..
يبعدك عن الشيخوخة حيث أن أعمار المدخنين قصيرة نظرا لإصابتهم بالأمراض فيموتون قبل أن يصلوا لسن الشيخوخة !
يوفر التدخين عليك شراء معجون أسنان لأن رائحة فمـــك ستبقى كريهة دائماً حتى ولو غسلتها بأغلى معجون أسنان في العالم !!
إنك تتخلص بتدخينك من زوجتك المزعجـــة فتراها دائماً مبتعدة عنك عندما تدخن ، بل وتتخلص من أطفالك حيث تحصل للأجنة تشوهات وهم في بطون أمهاتهم ويعاني الأحياء من أمراض التنفس والربو بقية حياتهم إلى أن يموتون وبذلك توفر مصاريفهم وترتاح من إزعاجهم !!
يبتعد عنك الكثير من رواد المطاعم ومقاهي الإنترنت فلا يزعجك أو يقترب منك أحد في الأماكن العامـــة !!
وختاماً في الكثير من الأحيان تتخلص من بيتك القديم أو مقر عملك المقرف أو سيارتك القذرة فسيجارة واحدة كفيلة بأن تحرق أي شيء وبسرعة فائقـــــة ..!
بعد كل هذه الفوائد وغيرها هل ستفكر في الإقلاع عن التدخين؟؟؟؟

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخي حلم على موضوعك الرائع 

موضوعك طريف يحمل داخل طياته  الكثير من النصائح المفيده 

والتحذيرات 

يعطيك العافيه أخوي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أنا قلت حلم دار الراس 
اول مره اسمع للتذخين فوائد 

قلت اكيد مانامت لو شي 

هههههههههههههه

لاكن بصراحة خوش فوائد 

ويالله الي يذخن شوف ويش وفر على نفسه 

الله لايخليني اجربه ولا افكر اجرب يارب 

يعطيش العافيه يارب 

ومشكورة وماقصرتي على الفوائد العالميه 

دمتي بود

أمير العاشقين

----------


## حلم

*هلا اختي امل الظهوور والاروع مروورك ومشاركتك*

*سعدت بتواجدك في صفحتي وبين كلماتي البسيطه*

*الله لا يحرمنا منك ودمتي بصحه وعاافيه*

*ما ننحرم هالطله دمتي بوووووود خيتووووو*

----------


## حلم

*هههههه هلا اخوي امير العاشقين ايه لا تجربه احسن لك*

*سعدت بوجودك ومشاركيك ولا تحرمنا هالطله خيووو*

*اخووووووووك حلم*

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية........ ونعم الفوائد ما طرحته لنا أخي.ههههههههه

----------


## حلم

هههه هلا اخوي عماد علي منوور خيوو

يسلموو على المشااركه دمت بوود خيوو

----------

